# Colax Colon Cleanse tablets- been to the bathroom 3 times!



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

I went to a herbal remedy shop some days ago in search for a cough remedy and though would ask for aomething against C problem as well. I was given these Aloe Vera Colax Colon Cleanse tablets, I didn't try them before and never even heard, although I was trying to use Aloe vera juice and it never worked for me. So I took one tablet before going to bed, next day BM was ok-ish but not really great. Next day was better, and day after what I call fantastic! So I'm currently taking one tablet of this, Fibre Sure 2 times a day, and eat high fibre food(so that I get about 30 g a day)







I'm only taking it for 4 days now, and don't really wanna think I've found a magical cure yet as things tend to work for me first and then stop completely, but at least it's an another more or less natural/healthy addition to my "laxative collection".







Just to mention, I'm in the UK, so in your country it might be called differently, but surely worth trying if you didn't yet! Ingredients of the tablets are: herbal blend, aloe vera powder+ good bacterias.


----------



## Nila (Dec 24, 2007)

I have used these before, and still do occasionally, they actually soften the stool to make it easier to pass.I was told however, when I had a colonoscopy, to stop taking them everyday as they were staining the inside of my bowel/colon! So now I just use them if I really really need too.At the moment I am trying 2 weeks of eating All Bran for breakfast, and drinking Senokot Orange morning and night as suggested by my GP as I had 3 blockages, which were causing severe pain in my upper left ribs where the colon bends. After 1 day that pain went and I have gradually felt the pain moving further down which hopefully means its clearing out!!!


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't believe it has taken me 13 years to find a site like this. That there are people with the same exact problem as me is actually shocking. I know people get constipated all the time, but what we have I had never heard of anyone else having. Does anyone know about Colonic Transit Test? I have to swallow this capsule with these plastic markers in it, and go for xray 6 days later. But I have to be off laxitives the whole time.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

No miracles regarding these tablets. Have done some proper research as I couldn't understand why it works so fantastic and the reason is simple: The herbal blend contains thing called buckthorn(as well as rhubarb, as well as gentian) that are considered for strong stimulant laxatives like senna etc that create habit. They're no good for taking within a long period of time...







I'm amazed it doesn't say anything about it on a pack._although sometimes I just want to give up and start taking strong laxative like dulcolax every day and live a normal life.. how long will it serve me..?_


----------

